# How many of you.....?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have bought a new firearm for your "wife" but really bought it because you wanted a new gun but knew you'd get in trouble for buying yourself another toy?

I bought a Ruger 77/22 .22 Hornet for my "wife" and she has only shot it once or twice. I've shot it many times to make sure the "bump" to the scope didn't mess up the zero :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm going to have to start taking some notes here, just in case I end up married one day.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Aaaa, didn't you see my thread? only I bought it for me knowing fully that I would be in trouble, that is when she finds out. I almost spilled the beans twice today. it wont be long now.

when we got married, we got $350 in cabelas gift cards so, we bought a 20ga Rem 870 for "her" but I knew I would have my fair share of fun with it


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I just hope, when I die, my wife doesn't sell the guns for the same price I told her I paid for them!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I just hope, when I die, my wife doesn't sell the guns for the same price I told her I paid for them!


I can't lie to my wife with a straight face when I tell her how much I paid for my guns. like when I bought my benelli M2 last month. I told he it cost like $600. then, when I looked up at her in a shame of guilt I quickly knew she had marked my words with BS.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> Aaaa, didn't you see my thread?


That's what got me to thinkin actually


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I am very glad I don't have this problem. If I asked my wife to buy me an expensive gun, she would. That being said, I did buy her a wood lathe for Christmas one year. That went over like a lead zeppelin. In my defense, she really did ask for one, and it was for her. She went with me to pick up some large wood posts I had turned for my cousin's stairs in his cabin. She saw a bunch of wood bowls and other cool stuff on display in this guys shop, and said she wanted to make stuff like that. She is a photographer and artist, so I thought I was on solid ground, but was really just lost in translation. To make things worse, she thought that I had bought the lathe for myself, as others have done here with guns, gifting it to her as cover. I caught hell for that for years. "Its the thought that counts" right?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I'm going to have to start taking some notes here, just in case I end up married one day.


You should take notes. You should also look into a required class for hunting males who are about to get married called "Gun-running after the vows, How to avoid detection by the she-boss".


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

longbow said:


> You should take notes. You should also look into a required class for hunting males who are about to get married called "Gun-running after the vows, How to avoid detection by the she-boss".


This only works until the second safe shows up at the house. How do you explain that one?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my wife a little Colt .380 Government back when we first got married. I wrapped it up in a pretty little box and put a nice bow on it. She honestly thought I had bought her a set of matching jewelry. She had this surprised look on her face when she opened it. The interesting thing is it has turned out to be one of the best items I have purchased for her. When I leave on trips for even a single day she has her little auto next to her. "I pity the fool ".:shock:


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Um yeah, only works the first time, then things get really weird when you sell it to upgrade to another one....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So a riding lawn mower for mothers day is not a good idea?:shock:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If you really want to impress an Iron or a vacuum really makes them happy;-) My wife caught on to the buy her a gun thing along time ago. If I buy her a gun I end up with George strait tickets and a ladies spa treatment. (true story).


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Guilty - although she has ended up liking the firearms that were initially bought "for her". Heck, she can even outshoot me with her XDs 9mm :grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> This only works until the second safe shows up at the house. How do you explain that one?


The second safe is to protect various valuables within the house such as jewelry and important documents. Although this takes up a marginal amount of space within the safe, it is wise to ensure that you have extra room incase you happen to come across a pumpkin sized ruby while hunting.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bax* said:


> The second safe is to protect various valuables within the house such as jewelry and important documents. Although this takes up a marginal amount of space within the safe, it is wise to ensure that you have extra room incase you happen to come across a pumpkin sized ruby while hunting.


And the second obviously needs to have a higher fire protection rating to make sure all of that stuff is kept safe if something should happen.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I once got a nice sized check that my wife had no idea about. I used it to buy an AR-15. Kept it for almost 2 years in my dad's safe. I sold it to buy other gear and a new pistol. Every once in a while she will notice something when I am organizing my gear. She always asks "how long have you had that?" the standard answer is "for a while." She still doesn't know about the pistol.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I've sort of fallen into that boat myself. I did buy a S&W M&P Shield 9mm for her to CC. Honest!
However she is a novice shooter and wants some professional training first (more than her CC class gave). 
So in the meantime I've been shooting and carrying it. And in fact, I've sold the original Shield with the manual safety and bought the newer one without since! So I've bought me/her 2 Shields so far! And I'm still carrying that new one...

When she starts fully CCing it, I will have to get me a Shield all of my own I guess...:?

The Shield 9mm is a small pistol that shoots like a full-size pistol so it is fun to shoot hundreds of rounds at the range through, unlike a lot of small offerings. So it is hard for me to resist shooting it!
I have put some Talon grip tape on it since this pic. Hope she likes them...

"HER" Shield:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> I can't lie to my wife with a straight face when I tell her how much I paid for my guns. like when I bought my benelli M2 last month. I told he it cost like $600. then, when I looked up at her in a shame of guilt I quickly knew she had marked my words with BS.


Great choice on the gun - I have shot one for the past 4 years and love it! In all reality, I have never lied to my wife about what a gun costs. We have one bank account and we each get an "adult allowance" every month to spend on whatever we want. This has really worked out well for us, and in six years, we have not had one fight/disagreement on money!


----------



## krmcne (Feb 24, 2015)

The trick is to not let your wife become too familiar with any of your guns, nor let her know exactly how many you have. Then when your wife spots what she thinks is a new gun, you can assure her that you have in fact had it for a long time. (I've had some weeks seem like they last forever).


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

The toy I bought was a 1100 Ltw 28 gauge with full choke for her birthday. Sent it to Brilley for tubes, got skeet, light modified, and improved modified. She loves to shoot it, went out and got her hunter safety certificate, hunting license, hip number - starting skeet shooting.
This could be amazing summer and fall, but it's real clear I will not be shooting it any time soon. And she is not interested in any trades for it with me and is getting competitive. Something about soon kicking my and our son's behinds on the range. Sweet gun, minimal recoil and blast, patterns great.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

On several occasions


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmmm, my husband and I are enablers to each other's guns/hunting/outdoors stuff addiction. We held our wedding reception at a gun range and gave out bags of 22lr ammo as wedding favors. 

We don't ever get in arguments or have to hide our purchases from each other... but it sure is hard to save money. Lol.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Christine said:


> Hmmm, my husband and I are enablers to each other's guns/hunting/outdoors stuff addiction. We held our wedding reception at a gun range and gave out bags of 22lr ammo as wedding favors.
> 
> We don't ever get in arguments or have to hide our purchases from each other... but it sure is hard to save money. Lol.


Crap. A lady member knows our secret!

ABORT! ABORT!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Christine said:


> Hmmm, my husband and I are enablers to each other's guns/hunting/outdoors stuff addiction. We held our wedding reception at a gun range and gave out bags of 22lr ammo as wedding favors.
> 
> We don't ever get in arguments or have to hide our purchases from each other... but it sure is hard to save money. Lol.


Um, do have a sister that's single? :mrgreen:
(JK, I'm married to someone similar to yourself)


----------

